# Topics > Smart things >  QueBall (formerly Roball, KOULE), smart ball, Que Innovations, Newark, Vermont, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Que Innovations

----------


## Airicist

QueBall demo

Published on Aug 29, 2016




> 1 minute video showing QueBall device to enhance and enrich the lives of children both with and without ASD.

----------

